# Chilhowee area rural Johsnon County MO



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

For Sale House, Two Barns and 17 Acres 660-422-5654
Chilhowee, Johnson County Missouri

This is a unique property with an art studio or shop in a 60x60 barn and another barn 40x50. There is a wonderful garden area with rich soil and raised vegetable beds, fruit and nut trees, and a picnic area with two gazebos. The house has a full walk out basement with sinks and toilet downstairs. The walkout basement is covered by a porch on the west end. The house had two full bathrooms upstairs, three bedrooms with walk in closets. The property faces Highway 2 with side road on east end of property. Rural water is a great convince. Also call 660-429-0111 work

â¢ Includes 170 Allis Tractor, Disk and Plow for First Time Farmers (farm equipment as is but is in working order).
â¢ 1,800 square feet house
â¢ Two large barns
â¢ One barn 60 x 60 with art studio, workshop, electric garage door
â¢ Second barn is 40x50
â¢ Katy Trail coming soon and an excellent location for barn hostel for bicycle travelers
â¢ Some native grass and hay ground
â¢ 12 miles from Holden or 18 miles from Warrensburg
â¢ Minutes to Truman Lake
â¢ One small pond


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

pics and an asking price would help.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lived in Chilhowee MANY years ago. They had a decent school, a nice street fair and were nice and close to Warrensburg, for those who might be attending college. Good vets in the area, too.

Mon


----------



## Vernitta (Jan 14, 2009)

I second the pics and asking price.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I do not have pictures or asking price. Contact number of seller is provided. Property is still for sale . If any interested contact seller.


----------



## KCFLY (Sep 19, 2013)

I think this is the property in question as listed on Realtor.com. Looks nice!

https://homestore.rsys2.net/pub/cc?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DWQpglLjHJlTQGzbw5zegjYumUyKzdH3hzawM8LuazbzcIzbyftzeVXtpKX%3DBTCT&_ei_=EolaGGF4SNMvxFF7KucKuWOEJAo452-8AOldOZ2ayrp2yjxz4626X-WuiyeouGKTb_UocwY3R1MIKIsxHxzSIhXs8G7q5cnaXbzjSbx7MHgSuPArJNSrgRO92VxJO2-T11rwgraxkwIOSUHM6NP0jwJM0WeY_LWrCeSgBLeMbrjqCcaLvntmIOh2tA9u-3Vfm3acSknrwrMpZzNub4IpmrtOmStEMK2ZZ-5_WPbNf1yzCXeR6hIP0zO38NNH0CVsJwXRNKoICG8qgO6g7pbHSnBYpTyKpALCW3mT4nAlBVqNQWGB6JDVWL_XCgsu3SWetTHDPkJuGLEa3VPQPguCm11ItEBM-sxD9IVQtmbl3-Y-qk46IN8swJVneWy19ijWWoalpvk4Sh4S9rE2zLm8vTasS4eNoR1TuPynRLGnYws7qnx_EIab.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Raymond James said:


> I do not have pictures or asking price. Contact number of seller is provided. Property is still for sale . If any interested contact seller.


so..you're not the seller??????????


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

No not seller. I drive by it often and think it lays nice and would work for many people on here looking for rural property. Not sure but I think it has been for sale more than 6 months. I do know the seller who runs an art studio and lives in Warrensburg. 

I copied and pasted the info from an add.

KCFLY has the correct link to pictures.


----------

